# /dev/lp0 does not exist

## unixpro

Previously I was trying to get lprng to work with my gentoo 1.3 install.   I have since given up and came across this document on how to configure Local Printing Using CUPS.  I am following the documention for creating a parallel printer.

In following the procedures it seems that my lp0 device never comes to life.  I am running on a Dell Laptop Model C600.  I am currently connecting my printer through the parallel port on the Docking Station.  All other devices are found on my docing station, e.g. network devices, SCSI, Serial, Floppy.  Even /var/log/messages tells me that it configured /dev/parport0.   When I attempt to use /dev/parport0 directly I get device not found.  

I am at the point in the procedures where I execute the following to verify my parallel port:

cat test.txt > /dev/lp0, This fails, so I try /dev/parport0.  That fails as well, no such device.

wakko root # cat /tmp/test.txt > /dev/lp0

bash: /dev/lp0: Permission denied

wakko root # cat /tmp/test.txt > /dev/parport0

bash: /dev/parport0: No such device

wakko root # ls /dev/lp*

ls: /dev/lp*: No such file or directory

Has anyone seen this problem or have any ideas?

Thanks!

----------

## sa

Do you remember to enable the following in your kernel:

```
Parallel port support  --->

     <M> Parallel port support

     <M>   PC-style hardware (NEW)

     <M>     Multi-IO cards (parallel and serial) (NEW)

     [*]     Use FIFO/DMA if available (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

     [*]     SuperIO chipset support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

     [*]   Support foreign hardware (NEW)

     [*]   IEEE 1284 transfer modes (NEW)

Character devices  --->

     <M> Parallel printer support (NEW)

     <M> Support for user-space parallel port device drivers (NEW)
```

----------

